# Vanishing points of turning train?



## BeemerGuy (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm just getting into sketching and VP's always fascinated me.
I've been training myself by fishing vanishing points of images and then sketch them.

But this turning train got me stuck in a while new concept... Each train car in this picture has a separate vanishing point...

Am I looking at this right?
Is there a generalization to what I'm saying?
It's there something called "vanishing curve/line"? Because the vanishing point itself is... vanishing.

This is boggling my mind and I can't sleep!!!


----------



## SlothyBones (Sep 16, 2021)

It’s possible there are multiple vanishing points, look on YouTube, a guy named Ethan Becker and look at his draw background videos he does a great job explaining how some vanishing points can extend very far.


----------

